# Early but so far so good.



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

These Rikon's for under $1000 are turning out to be a pretty good deal, from the posts on this site. I own the Grizzly G0513X2BF with the electric brake and foot switch. I love the saw, love that the blade stops in 3-4 seconds, but I cannot get over 11 7/8" resaw, so you got me by an inch! I think my table is bigger, though. But I don't have a light, either, but have 2HP. I bought a magnetic base light from HF and stuck it right on the back of the top where I can gooseneck it around my fence. And mine cost way more. You may just have got a better bargain.
Good luck with a good saw!!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I got my Rikon 10-325 in 2007 when they came out. I paid $750 plus tax. So far it's run without any issues other than worn out blades without any problems. When I change a blade, it takes 10 to 15 minutes to readjust the guide bearings. If I change blade sizes, it takes quite a bit longer to adjust everything, so I bought another 14" bandsaw that I found on Craig's List. I keep it set up with a 1/4" blade. I would give the Rikon 5 stars.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Steve, you lucky dog you. I would love to have what you have, but alas I am but a poor man. Your saw will pay for its self in piece of mind. Knowing that it is a good machine without a lot of hassle will allow you to get on the job at hand. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Steve, I have the same saw, hated the light in the back, so I moved it to the front. I drilled we hole above switch and moved it there, it works much better there. I also got a set of Carter's micro guides, they are sweet, and speed up blade changes alot. Enjoy your new saw, Bob.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Good review Steve.
Knowing how skilled you are on the scroll saw, I can't wait to see the projects you turn out with the wider stock.
I have a Craftsman saw with the same light positioning problem.
I think I will do what bugz did and re-position the light.
My old saw won't mind another hole… haha

I hope you get many years of pleasurable use out of your new saw.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool review Steve! You have much lots of woodwork to do with your band saw to make it really useful!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent review, very well written!!!

I too have the 10-325 and like it. I got it on sale from Woodcraft a month and a half ago. That was a great sale!!!
Same story with the light, it'll get moved. I put mine on a mobile base, prior to assembling the whole saw. I can see eventual upgrades to the fence and guides, but not in the immediate future.

Enjoy your saw, I know I do!!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great saw, you will have many years of piece of mind to come


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I looked at the BS today and the store will let me know when they come back in stock this week. I do plan to add a miter gauge and better fence to it right away. I guess I will do the Light move as well. Looked to me to be a pretty solid product. Comparable to it was almost $500 more for a Jet 16" and the Grizzly's have to be bought blind (too much risk for me).

Thanks again,

Brian


----------

